# Permission to track deer question



## Phish_4_Bass

Shot a really really nice buck on land I have permission to hunt on, it ran onto someone else's property. Called landowner this morning and he won't let me go look for it. My hands are pretty much tied at this point I assume?


----------



## Harry1959

I don’t know if it will help, but I would call the county game warden, there is a chance that he will talk to the neighbor


----------



## miked913

Yes call game warden, that's your only chance.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyC

I've crossed this path before and it's entirely up to the landowner. Game warden has nothing to do with the landowners rights.Period.


----------



## Carpn

Like the previous posters said . Call the GW . Hopefully they have time to help can help persuade the landowner to allow you to recover the animal . 

Otherwise your SOL . There's no laws saying they have to let you recover the animal unfortunately .


----------



## Shad Rap

ChappyC said:


> I've crossed this path before and it's entirely up to the landowner. Game warden has nothing to do with the landowners rights.Period.


We know they have nothing to do with landowners rights...but the warden can still contact the landowner and offer to tag along to help find the deer...after talking to the landowner they may give the person permission to track...it's been done...it's the only option at this point.


----------



## Shad Rap

.


----------



## Fishstix

That's crazy, but those types of landowners are out there. Good luck...I hope it works out for you.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I thought it used to be up to the landowner if they let you retrieve your deer back in the day, but I thought I heard they changed it and you had to retrieve your deer, maybe I wrong though.....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

All a warden or deputy can do is talk to a landowner, attempt to persuade them to permit a retrieval, and IF they have time offer to tag along and supervise the retrieval (they seldom have this kind of time and you are fortunate this week to even get a call back about a non-emergency or criminal situation they are so thin). It stinks....and it has happened to me during muzzle loader season once when a big heavy 9 point went over 200 yards after a broadside shot with great blood. Never did get the deer...the owner told the deputy "that is what coyotes and buzzards are for" and I heard he had the rack nailed to his garage from his neighbor. We knew he didn't approve of hunting, but we didn't know he was like that. I won't lie and we talk about this situation now and again around a fire - knowing how he reacted we would have trespassed and retrieved the deer. Slim to zero chance we would have been caught as it was the very rear of his property. And I won't lie - if it ever happens again that is what I will do. I always like to know the neighbors if at all possible and be friendly. I also don't set up right on the line when possible; I like to be 150+ yards or more. But deer are tough critters...and I'll just risk it next time if necessary. Cue the keyboard "perfect person award winners" to comment on how awful I am.


----------



## Southernsaug

I am a landowner and I would never tell a hunter not to retrieve a deer, actually I'd go with them and help. I do know some like the one spoke of too. There is no one who wants to honor landowner's rights more than I, but if I knew this was the response I'd get I'm with fish-n-fool, I'd go get my deer. An Arshole is an Arsehole whether he owns land or not. I control the hunting on my land and I don't like trespassers, but I abhor wasting game even more.


----------



## Upland

good luck with calling the Game Warden It is up to the landowner Game Warden knows this well enough and will most likely tell you , if he said no (landowner) that means no I don't think any Game Warden is going to ask permission for anyone to go on someone's property were they may get hurt and sued and he may be held responsible in court


----------



## Shaun69007

Sorry to say your hosed. I have hunted near these type of neighbors. Always got my deer though, being i knew they were that way upfront.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

This guy was a Richard years ago when I lived by him. Told me not to put a feeder (or hunt) on other adjoining land that wasn't his to begin with...
Sadly, you all are right. GW can't make him give me permission.
F that guy.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Why's he got to be a Richard lol lol


----------



## DHower08

If you know for a fact that deer is dead on his property. Then I would be going in after it


----------



## FISHIN 2

DHower08 said:


> If you know for a fact that deer is dead on his property. Then I would be going in after it


Quietly...Stealth mode..


----------



## miked913

FISHIN 2 said:


> Quietly...Stealth mode..


And cover up your tracks and drag mark in the snow!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Just like others I try and be a law abiding citizen. But in this case I'd be taking the cheapest gun I had and get the deer. If caught they can confiscate deer, gun and I'll pay the trespass fine. Got to do what I can live with and leaving it to suffer and go to waste is a bigger crime. IMO

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland

One guy and a boat said:


> Just like others I try and be a law abiding citizen. But in this case I'd be taking the cheapest gun I had and get the deer. If caught they can confiscate deer, gun and I'll pay the trespass fine. Got to do what I can live with and leaving it to suffer and go to waste is a bigger crime. IMO
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I don't think it worth the trespass fine of $500 and 60 days in jail I agree with the suffer and waste is a crime but live and learn


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Upland - Nobody is paying $500 and spending 6 months in jail.....we don't keep many convicted lesser felons locked up 6 months in jail! Unposted land it is only a trespassing charge with no court appearance and a ticket issued. If your land is not posted and the individual has no record that is the extent of the law. If the land is posted, the land owner or agent can charge with criminal trespassing which is a more severe charge. However, again if the individual has no record they won't see a jail cell...they won't see handcuffs unless they run or scuffle with the officers. They will receive an order for court appearance to face a judge. We went through this with property my father owns recently. If you own land you should clearly post it so you have the option for a more severe charge. 

But back to the point...ultimately the land owner is in control of these situations. If somebody chooses to trespass that would be an individual choice. Life is all about risk and choices. I already clearly stated what I will do if this were to ever occur again in my lifetime. To each their own - we all make decisions and have to live with the consequences. I know I lost a lot more sleep over not recovering the deer than a ticket would have caused me.


----------



## garhtr

I'm another that would've followed the trail but only if I was certain the shot was a good one. How far is a deer going with no lungs ?
In the snow it would have been easy to show where the hit occurred and(Imo) unless you ran into Barney Fife the Warden you wouldn't have been ticketed, I'd say logic and good old common sense would prevail. I know the law says otherwise but I know the risk and would man up to the consequences.
Good luck


----------



## Upland

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Upland - Nobody is paying $500 and spending 6 months in jail.....we don't keep many convicted lesser felons locked up 6 months in jail! Unposted land it is only a trespassing charge with no court appearance and a ticket issued. If your land is not posted and the individual has no record that is the extent of the law. If the land is posted, the land owner or agent can charge with criminal trespassing which is a more severe charge. However, again if the individual has no record they won't see a jail cell...they won't see handcuffs unless they run or scuffle with the officers. They will receive an order for court appearance to face a judge. We went through this with property my father owns recently. If you own land you should clearly post it so you have the option for a more severe charge.
> 
> But back to the point...ultimately the land owner is in control of these situations. If somebody chooses to trespass that would be an individual choice. Life is all about risk and choices. I already clearly stated what I will do if this were to ever occur again in my lifetime. To each their own - we all make decisions and have to live with the consequences. I know I lost a lot more sleep over not recovering the deer than a ticket would have caused me.


THE PENALTY FOR HUNTING WITHOUT WRITTEN PERMISSION The maximum penalty for hunting without written permission of the landowner for a first offense is 60 days in jail and a $500 fine. The maximum penalty for a second offense is 90 days in jail and a $750 fine. the landowner already told him NO so if he got caught on that land he is facing that charge now wither or not he gets the max and or a trespassing on top of that who knows


----------



## Upland

Upland said:


> THE PENALTY FOR HUNTING WITHOUT WRITTEN PERMISSION The maximum penalty for hunting without written permission of the landowner for a first offense is 60 days in jail and a $500 fine. The maximum penalty for a second offense is 90 days in jail and a $750 fine. the landowner already told him NO so if he got caught on that land he is facing that charge now wither or not he gets the max and or a trespassing on top of that who knows


HUNTING means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds, whether such acts result in such killing or wounding or not. It includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds


----------



## Upland

i think everyone here has the opinion of what is moral and right but this is Not your Grandpa's world anymore yesteryear if you shoot a deer that traveled to adjoining property and had a problem with the landowner and a Game warden had been called chances are the Game warden would step in and convince the landowner to have you retrieve the deer This is a new age If the same scenario happened today and the Game warden talked the landowner into having someone retrieve a deer and then they got hurt and sued the landowner The Game Warden could be held responsible Oh yeah in Today world it's Sue the [email protected] and if you think that the state is NOT going to charge you and lose out on that money you are sadly mistaken and oh Jail time maybe not 60 days but how about a fine and 10 days 3 days you want that Not I next time Hunting in and around the area I'm allowed I will find the landowners and ask permission if I need to find my game


----------



## Southernsaug

No one is going to win this debate/argument, so maybe we should just let each have his opinion and let it go. A simple review of local court records will show what is actually being handed down as fines. I spent 31 years in DNR and never heard of anyone doing jail time solely on a hunting without permission ticket. If your record is clean my guess is a non appearance ticket and maybe a fine of 100-300.00. They used to be only 40.00 bucks but they started making the fines stiffer several years ago. It's each person's choice to take the chance.


----------



## Upland

garhtr said:


> I'm another that would've followed the trail but only if I was certain the shot was a good one. How far is a deer going with no lungs ?
> In the snow it would have been easy to show where the hit occurred and(Imo) unless you ran into Barney Fife the Warden you wouldn't have been ticketed, I'd say logic and good old common sense would prevail. I know the law says otherwise but I know the risk and would man up to the consequences.
> Good luck


I agree with you up to the point of ticketed Maybe Maybe not You still need written permission to pursue a animal on someone's property And Speaking with a Game Warden about locating the animal if he asked you for the written permission and you don't have it he is more likely to stop you because of Liability issues for everyone involved 

but as you said if it was a good shot it couldn't have gone to far Flip that coin


----------



## Upland

Southernsaug said:


> No one is going to win this debate/argument, so maybe we should just let each have his opinion and let it go. A simple review of local court records will show what is actually being handed down as fines. I spent 31 years in DNR and never heard of anyone doing jail time solely on a hunting without permission ticket. If your record is clean my guess is a non appearance ticket and maybe a fine of 100-300.00. They used to be only 40.00 bucks but they started making the fines stiffer several years ago. It's each person's choice to take the chance.


agreed best response yet lol


----------



## DHower08

This is one of those situations where both sides are correct in their answers. Be it morally ethically or legally


----------



## Shad Rap

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Upland - Nobody is paying $500 and spending 6 months in jail.....we don't keep many convicted lesser felons locked up 6 months in jail! Unposted land it is only a trespassing charge with no court appearance and a ticket issued. If your land is not posted and the individual has no record that is the extent of the law. If the land is posted, the land owner or agent can charge with criminal trespassing which is a more severe charge. However, again if the individual has no record they won't see a jail cell...they won't see handcuffs unless they run or scuffle with the officers. They will receive an order for court appearance to face a judge. We went through this with property my father owns recently. If you own land you should clearly post it so you have the option for a more severe charge.
> 
> But back to the point...ultimately the land owner is in control of these situations. If somebody chooses to trespass that would be an individual choice. Life is all about risk and choices. I already clearly stated what I will do if this were to ever occur again in my lifetime. To each their own - we all make decisions and have to live with the consequences. I know I lost a lot more sleep over not recovering the deer than a ticket would have caused me.


He lives in a fantasy world...out of touch with reality.


----------



## Upland

Shad Rap said:


> He lives in a fantasy world...out of touch with reality.


?


----------



## EnonEye

I'm not a bettin man, and don't want anyone incriminating themselves, but, if I did place a bet, I'd put it down on Phish-4-Bass having backstraps tonight


----------



## Upland

DHower08 said:


> This is one of those situations where both sides are correct in their answers. Be it morally ethically or legally
> [/QUOTe


----------



## Upland

Shad Rap said:


> He lives in a fantasy world...out of touch with reality.


in my fantasy world I don't break the law in touch with the reality that fines could also have jail time with it and just cause your think your above the law maybe your a dreamer lol if you owned land and didn't want them on it and caught someone sneaking around on it I suppose you would condone their actions Yeah right you would want them prosecuted to the full extent of the law


----------



## Upland

.


----------



## DHower08

Phish 4 bass did you ask the landowner if they would like to go with you to track so they know you weren't up to anything


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Southernsaug has it correct....the guy trespassing on my fathers land paid a $200 ticket and moved on about his business. Anybody that thinks they are going to see a jail cell for trespassing is way out of touch with the world today. As I said you won't even see handcuffs for a trespassing charge if caught red handed by a warden or deputy (unless there is some other reason for it). And I'm no lawyer, but you don't forfeit your weapon for trespassing (if convicted of poaching you will). The guy left with his ticket, his xbow and his blind....no different than an ordinary speeding offense. 

You guys do realize in many large US cities I wouldn't go to jail tonight if caught with a minimal amount of cocaine and had no previous felonies. I would have an order to appear before a judge and answer to the judge later. If I did not show a warrant would be issued. We just don't have room in jails for everybody. Many convicted felons of violent and drug related crimes were released due to Covid-19, but we are going to send a trespasser to the county for 10,30 or 60 days. LOL 

I had a meth addict with a laundry list of convictions try to kill me ion Halloween night 2015 with a knife. He hid in the corn in the dark, slashed all my tires and ambushed me when I returned from bow hunting. I pulled a firearm, he retreated fleeing to his rental home and barricaded himself inside. The police used a canine to get him out and he fought the officers and canine throughout the arrest. I pressed charges (so did the canine officer) and testified in court standing right next to the guy. He spent a total of 4 days in jail. He paid some money in restitution for new tires, the tow bill, court costs and fines, etc. He has a 5 year court order to stay away from me and not come within 300 feet of my place of employment or home...that was it. I had a victims advocate throughout the process (they will automatically assign to you if a violent crime occurs) and she told me that was "par for the course". She said he likely could have stabbed me and if I survived he'd receive a reduced assault sentence and no more. If you ever have to deal with the system and you think what is on the books will be handed down to the offender you will be really disappointed. 

Hopefully the OP sneaked in and found this deer. I have commented too much and southernsaug hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Smitty82

Ah yes, ogf my favorite place to go for legal advice. 🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

I know it wouldn't happen but couldn't the land owner be charged with wanton waste of a game animal since he knows it is there and is leaving it to rot? I have seen ODNR threaten to ticket an ice fisherman leaving the ice because he left a couple gills on the ice for the birds.


----------



## Smitty82

Evinrude58 said:


> I know it wouldn't happen but couldn't the land owner be charged with wanton waste of a game animal since he knows it is there and is leaving it to rot? I have seen ODNR threaten to ticket an ice fisherman leaving the ice because he left a couple gills on the ice for the birds.


Was this a public Lake or privately owned lake?


----------



## Evinrude58

Public


----------



## DHower08

Evinrude58 said:


> I know it wouldn't happen but couldn't the land owner be charged with wanton waste of a game animal since he knows it is there and is leaving it to rot? I have seen ODNR threaten to ticket an ice fisherman leaving the ice because he left a couple gills on the ice for the birds.


Actually I recently discussed this with a game warden due to another issue I was talking to them about. They said as long as no one touches that deer theirs really nothing that can be done and wanton waste actually only applies to federally protected game like migratory birds ducks etc..


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Evinrude58 said:


> I know it wouldn't happen but couldn't the land owner be charged with wanton waste of a game animal since he knows it is there and is leaving it to rot? I have seen ODNR threaten to ticket an ice fisherman leaving the ice because he left a couple gills on the ice for the birds.


That would be like you driving past a road kill deer and not picking it up. The landowner didn’t shoot the deer or track it or find it, that we know of atleast.


----------



## Shad Rap

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That would be like you driving past a road kill deer and not picking it up. The landowner didn’t shoot the deer or track it or find it, that we know of atleast.


Yep and nor do they know if it's even dead on their property...


----------



## threeten

The only person I wouldn’t let on my property to recover or attempt to recover game is the Nieghbor that refused me permission to recover a deer I shot. 
I followed an increasingly heavy blood trail to a camera and an occupied stand that the hunter said he saw no deer come by. Went to the landowner and was denied permission again from her. 
Eye for an eye. Sucks but not worth the legal trouble or civil ramifications. I would help them recover an animal, field dress it and drag it out for anyone else but them.


----------



## Upland

Smitty82 said:


> Ah yes, ogf my favorite place to go for legal advice. 🤣


lol


----------



## bobk

Either you are a law abiding sportsman or you’re not.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Geez,that really sucks the landowner wouldn't let you track the deer.


----------



## Bullet Bob

You last option is to remove any orange and no firearms, go look for the deer and retrieve it hopefully unnoticed by the land owner. The worst you face if convicted is a minor misdemeanor for trespassing, well worth the humane retrieval of the deer.


----------



## c. j. stone

Upland said:


> good luck with calling the Game Warden It is up to the landowner Game Warden knows this well enough and will most likely tell you , if he said no (landowner) that means no I don't think any Game Warden is going to ask permission for anyone to go on someone's property were they may get hurt and sued and he may be held responsible in court


If the hunter gets a signed note from the landowner saying he gives "permission" to be on his property to retrieve an animal(to hunt, or "any" other "recreational" pursuit-which ALL should have in their possession when on Private Property!), the land owner is protected by State of Ohio Law from any liability. Years ago, the Akron Beacon Journal used to print a permission form w/copy of this statute yearly just prior to hunting season. Not sure if still put in the papers? Many do not go to the trouble of getting written permission, thus the Posted Signs are LO's only protection! The GW, when checking hunters will not accept "verbal" permission! "Years ago, a good friend, now deceased, owned 75 acres in Harrison county where we gun hunted for 30 yrs, I always got "written permission" slips from him every year that my sons and I hunted there. Anyone on here who says they would trepass on Private Property to get the deer(or Condone others do it!), does NOT own hunting property or their attitude would be much different.


----------



## Muddy

I get written permission to track wounded deer from my neighbors before bow season opens. I haven’t ever needed it, but I try to be pro-active. It’s better to discuss it them on a warm July day rather than rushing to get permission in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Southernsaug

c. j. stone said:


> Anyone on here who says they would trepass on Private Property to get the deer(or Condone others do it!), does NOT own hunting property or their attitude would be much different.


You are wrong about that I own land and my family owns a total of 1200 acres of farm and forest and I say go get the deer. I am not condoning anything except recovery of the deer carcass, nothing else. Do it as quick as possible and don't go back. I have caught people on my land tracking wounded deer and first thing I ask is show me the blood trail. If they can do that I say go ahead, but it's only for recovery of the deer, no hunting or coming back. If they come ask, I often will go along and even haul their deer out with the tractor. There's enough bitterness in this world already, why create more. Sure I understand controlling the hunting on your land, and I quickly escort trespassers off or even press charges. I do not hunt other's land without permission, but in cases where I know the landowner is a jerk and all you want is to not waste an animal, I agree it's better to go get it. I also agree if you get caught don't whine about getting a ticket, you broke the law. So, I ask you this: do you ever speed or break traffic laws? ....same grade misdemeanor, why is one ok and the other make you a hardened criminal. Actually, I say there's more moral ground on recovering the deer.


----------



## Upland

Southernsaug said:


> You are wrong about that I own land and my family owns a total of 1200 acres of farm and forest and I say go get the deer. I am not condoning anything except recovery of the deer carcass, nothing else. Do it as quick as possible and don't go back. I have caught people on my land tracking wounded deer and first thing I ask is show me the blood trail. If they can do that I say go ahead, but it's only for recovery of the deer, no hunting or coming back. If they come ask, I often will go along and even haul their deer out with the tractor. There's enough bitterness in this world already, why create more. Sure I understand controlling the hunting on your land, and I quickly escort trespassers off or even press charges. I do not hunt other's land without permission, but in cases where I know the landowner is a jerk and all you want is to not waste an animal, I agree it's better to go get it. I also agree if you get caught don't whine about getting a ticket, you broke the law. So, I ask you this: do you ever speed or break traffic laws, or drove after drinking? ....same grade misdemeanor, why is one ok and the other make you a hardened criminal. Actually, I say there's more moral ground on recovering the deer.


 Question is if You DIDN"T want someone on your land and they went anyhow how understanding would you be if they got caught after you said NO and as far as the speeding tickets, traffic laws, and etc etc you Cannot get a written note that allows you to speed or break traffic laws But you can get permission that allows you to continue you hunt with out breaking any laws And I heard all this about Morals so breaking the law and completely disregard the landowners wishes gee welcome to the new normal


----------



## bobk

Southernsaug said:


> You are wrong about that I own land and my family owns a total of 1200 acres of farm and forest and I say go get the deer. I am not condoning anything except recovery of the deer carcass, nothing else. Do it as quick as possible and don't go back. I have caught people on my land tracking wounded deer and first thing I ask is show me the blood trail. If they can do that I say go ahead, but it's only for recovery of the deer, no hunting or coming back. If they come ask, I often will go along and even haul their deer out with the tractor. There's enough bitterness in this world already, why create more. Sure I understand controlling the hunting on your land, and I quickly escort trespassers off or even press charges. I do not hunt other's land without permission, but in cases where I know the landowner is a jerk and all you want is to not waste an animal, I agree it's better to go get it. I also agree if you get caught don't whine about getting a ticket, you broke the law. So, I ask you this: do you ever speed or break traffic laws? ....same grade misdemeanor, why is one ok and the other make you a hardened criminal. Actually, I say there's more moral ground on recovering the deer.


Well I can say you are wrong about that as well.
It’s breaking the law no matter how you want to spin it. Speeding is a poor example to compare something as premeditated as trespassing. I own land and anyone who ASKED me to get a deer I will let them and usually help them. The only exception is the skum that hunt on my property line. I’ll press charges every time for those jerks.

Plan ahead like Muddy said.

Anyone that would willingly take off their hunter orange and sneak on someone else’s property is wrong and deserves the punishment they get. This topic comes up every few years and I’m surprised so many guys think it’s ok to just trespass on others property.
To the op. I’m very sorry that the owner wouldn’t let you retrieve your deer. I don’t understand why a landowner wouldn’t let
you do that. Such a waste of an animal.


----------



## Upland

bobk said:


> Well I can say you are wrong about that as well.
> It’s breaking the law no matter how you want to spin it. Speeding is a poor example to compare something as premeditated as trespassing. I own land and anyone who ASKED me to get a deer I will let them and usually help them. The only exception is the skum that hunt on my property line. I’ll press charges every time for those jerks.
> 
> Plan ahead like Muddy said.
> 
> Anyone that would willingly take off their hunter orange and sneak on someone else’s property is wrong and deserves the punishment they get. This topic comes up every few years and I’m surprised so many guys think it’s ok to just trespass on others property.
> To the op. I’m very sorry that the owner wouldn’t let you retrieve your deer. I don’t understand why a landowner wouldn’t let
> you do that. Such a waste of an animal.


I totally agree If it was up to me I would let him get the deer But to let or suggest break the law disrespect the landowner that to me is someone that has no morals


----------



## One guy and a boat

I had two experiences in my youth that relate. 30 + years ago. I learned my lessons and have not repeated since. The situation is one I hope to never be in and can sympathize with the dilemma the OP is in. 

1) was 21 and with a group of much older& experienced hunters. One of the elders shot 3 times at a running doe. We tracked for only an hour, didn't find, then went back to hunting. A month later during ML season, we came across that doe. I still have that vision in my head and luckily don't hunt with them anymore ( ex in-laws ) I have never knowingly lost another game animal and regret losing that one. I didn't have the permission on that land ( in laws did ) and kicked myself for not getting my own permission and looking myself.

2) I was around 18 and squirrel hunting on a nice fall afternoon. Ended up taking a nap under a large beech tree. Woke up to darkness and started walking to my car. Didn't have my bearings straight and got all turned around. The 1 mile walk to the car turned into 5 or 6 and I know that I was on property that I had no permission. This is the only time I've been on property with no permission and didn't like that I did it. Still regret doing this almost 40 years later.

My point in my story is that I want to avoid both instances but losing the deer stings more all these years later. And I didn't even take the shot and it wouldn't have been my deer.
And I applaud land owners like southersaug & bobk for doing the right thing in the OP's scenario. 


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Last year I went & introduced myself to my neighbors grandson that hunts her land, very small track , less then 10 acres and he has no choice but to hunt close to the property line , but really haven't seen him..... so not that close , but told him if one comes over to come and get me & and I'll help ..... really no way for him other then by foot to retrieve one easily unless on my atv paths, and I'm sure if I needed she would give me permission , maybe not with the atv but who knows..... why I hunt in the center of mine and don't take bad shots ..... stranger things can happen but haven't yet ..... hunting on top of the hill even in the center makes for an easier escape down hill


----------



## Upland

One guy and a boat said:


> I had two experiences in my youth that relate. 30 + years ago. I learned my lessons and have not repeated since. The situation is one I hope to never be in and can sympathize with the dilemma the OP is in.
> 
> 1) was 21 and with a group of much older& experienced hunters. One of the elders shot 3 times at a running doe. We tracked for only an hour, didn't find, then went back to hunting. A month later during ML season, we came across that doe. I still have that vision in my head and luckily don't hunt with them anymore ( ex in-laws ) I have never knowingly lost another game animal and regret losing that one. I didn't have the permission on that land ( in laws did ) and kicked myself for not getting my own permission and looking myself.
> 
> 2) I was around 18 and squirrel hunting on a nice fall afternoon. Ended up taking a nap under a large beech tree. Woke up to darkness and started walking to my car. Didn't have my bearings straight and got all turned around. The 1 mile walk to the car turned into 5 or 6 and I know that I was on property that I had no permission. This is the only time I've been on property with no permission and didn't like that I did it. Still regret doing this almost 40 years later.
> 
> My point in my story is that I want to avoid both instances but losing the deer stings more all these years later. And I didn't even take the shot and wouldn't it have been my deer.
> And I applaud land owners like southersaug & bobk for doing the right thing in the OP's scenario.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I also agree that southsaug and bobk are good men I just disagree with the people that say disrespect the landowners that say No to being on their land It's their right to say what happens or in this case not to happen on their land


----------



## Southernsaug

As I said earlier, no one will win this argument, so I should have followed my own advice and not posted. The hardest part of internet forums is what you can't see, know or read. We have no idea who is upright law abiding citizens and who is not or what moral principles anyone has. I have found life has many uncertainties in it and as life changing decisions go this is a pretty small one, especially in a world pandemic, there are bigger issues. I think maybe it's time the mods lock the thread. 

I meant no malice to anyone


----------



## Upland

what kind of message are people sending when They post take off the orange vest go retrieve that deer disregard the laws, tell that Landowner "you can't tell me what to do on your property" I'm above the law So what Laws are made to be broken Moral's yeah I got em Hell I make my own up as I go 

comparing Speeding tickets, traffic laws DUI's to a law that allows a person to gain a slip that allows him to go on legally I guess somebody knows somebody that will give me permission to speed to my favorite Hunting spot while being drunk so I can hunt and go on anyone's property 

Now do I think it's right for the deer to go to waste Hell No but Laws are put in place for the protection of game as well as hunters NOTHING IS PERFECT Prepare for the hunt get permission well in advance of that hunt do it right by the law


----------



## Upland

Southernsaug said:


> As I said earlier, no one will win this argument, so I should have followed my own advice and not posted. The hardest part of internet forums is what you can't see, know or read. We have no idea who is upright law abiding citizens and who is not or what moral principles anyone has. I have found life has many uncertainties in it and as life changing decisions go this is a pretty small one, especially in a world pandemic, there are bigger issues. I think maybe it's time the mods lock the thread.
> 
> I meant no malice to anyone
> [/QUOTE
> there is no winners only because people think that they are above the law and can do what they want when they want it it's clear on what the law is and I know you meant no malice and you only was offering your say on the subject as I


----------



## garhtr

I like to and try to stay away from these type of threads mainly because every situation is different. I will say in real life I'm yet to meet a man that won't occasionally bend the law. What if you could see the dead deer 50 yrds across the property line, would you go ? What about 10 yrds ? 5 yrds, Two steps ? Who amongst us wouldn't but still against the law. 
IMO there are far too many variables in these situations for there to be one right answer.
Thankfully I've got goood neighbors. It's a given around us If you hit a deer and it gets on the neighboring property with a visable blood trail ---- feel free and if it gets on ours go get it and I'll help you drag.
Of course none of this banter helps the OP and I certainly feel bad for his lost harvest.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Southernsaug

Thanks Garhtr for stating, what I was trying too say, so well.



garhtr said:


> . I will say in real life I'm yet to meet a man that won't occasionally bend the law.


That is all I meant by my traffic analogy, both are willful choices to "occassionally bend the law", not a direct comparison. I agree I don't have a problem with all my neighbors, we all understand and agree on this.


----------



## chadwimc

I've tracked deer into "no go" areas. I back out, go get a cup of coffee, warm up and then...
Go with my hat in hand, introduce myself, explain that I'm trying to "...Get my deer before the coyotes eat it..." and ask permission. Never denied. Several times over the years. One old girl even offered to help. Me: "Thanks, but I know where he is in the woods, I just wanted to get permission".


----------



## Upland

chadwimc said:


> I've tracked deer into "no go" areas. I back out, go get a cup of coffee, warm up and then...
> Go with my hat in hand, introduce myself, explain that I'm trying to "...Get my deer before the coyotes eat it..." and ask permission. Never denied. Several times over the years. One old girl even offered to help. Me: "Thanks, but I know where he is in the woods, I just wanted to get permission".


true sportsman


----------



## buckeyebowman

Upland said:


> good luck with calling the Game Warden It is up to the landowner Game Warden knows this well enough and will most likely tell you , if he said no (landowner) that means no I don't think any Game Warden is going to ask permission for anyone to go on someone's property were they may get hurt and sued and he may be held responsible in court


That can't happen any more. That law was changed years ago. Landowners have no responsibility to make their land safe for you if they give you permission to trespass upon it, for whatever purpose. And you are still trespassing since you don't own the land. You are simply "trespassing with permission". They used to print this in the Ohio regs digest on the permission slip page. I don't know why they don't nowadays.

But, as you and others have said, it's completely up to the landowner.


----------



## Upland

buckeyebowman said:


> That can't happen any more. That law was changed years ago. Landowners have no responsibility to make their land safe for you if they give you permission to trespass upon it, for whatever purpose. And you are still trespassing since you don't own the land. You are simply "trespassing with permission". They used to print this in the Ohio regs digest on the permission slip page. I don't know why they don't nowadays.
> 
> But, as you and others have said, it's completely up to the landowner.


I for one would not put this to a test people will sue for any reason and remember a few years ago a woman was awarded 12 million because she spilled hot coffee on her from McDonald's because there was no warning that it could burn her lol can a burglar sue a home owner the answer will shock you people will sue for anything


----------



## Fishstix

This thread definitely makes me appreciate that I have great neighbors. If I get a deer to go onto one of their properties, all I have to do is shoot a text and off to tracking I go.

Back when I was in high school, I went out hunting on my own one day. I shot a small 8 point and watched him crash at the bottom of the hill. I prayed he stayed on my uncles property. I tracked down to him and realized he had crossed the property line. I could see the deer 20-30 yards ahead, but didn't know the neighbor or how to contact them. I thought about what to do and decided I can see the deer, so I'm just going to go get it. I get halfway to the deer and I hear a whistle. I look over and see a hunter in a treestand waving me over. I was caught and all I could do is put my head down and make my walk of shame to the base of his tree. When I get there, he asks me if I knew where I was. I told him yes and I'm really sorry I trespassed on his land interfering with his hunt. He just looked at me as I wondered what he was going to say next. He then said, "you're quite a ways back here, you want me to get my quad to help you get him out of here."

He was very generous to me, even though I was wrong to cross the property line. But I learned a great deal from that experience. Its all about how you treat people. I would have done anything for that guy if he ever asked. When I bought my place, as I would meet my neighbors, I would always offer that if they got a deer down over the property line, just come and get it. Everyone of them immediately offered the same.


----------



## fastwater

One guy and a boat said:


> Just like others I try and be a law abiding citizen. But in this case* I'd be taking the cheapest gun* I had and get the deer. If caught they can confiscate deer, gun and I'll pay the trespass fine. Got to do what I can live with and leaving it to suffer and go to waste is a bigger crime. IMO
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


If I chose to go after the deer, I doubt I would carry a long gun with me. If he gets caught by the owner and ends up in court, which sounds like the property owner would follow up and try to make sure all charges that could be filed are, there's a difference in just a simple trespassing charge than hunting without permission(which if he has a long gun in position, he will surely be charged with) with additional trespassing charge.


----------



## chadwimc

I once hunted an old orchard that was having real trouble with deer tearing stuff up. I got to walk the place with the owner's son. Checked the property lines and what not. The only qualms I had was a rather spectacular Mcmansion behind the orchard. The son tells me "I know all of these people. This land used to belong to my family. We get along good with 'em all."

Well, I got a few doe off the place. I arrowed a huge doe. It ran into the surrounding woods. I tracked her to the far edge of the property. I could see her. Lying on the front lawn of the McMasion...

I call the son, a friend that I had known for years "Davey, I got a problem. I had a deer run off your mom's place. I don't feel comfortable going over there to get it". 

"Do you know where it is"?

"Yup. I can see it from here"

"I'll be over"

He took me back a gravel drive where we loaded up my deer. Just then, a car comes up the drive, stops, rolls down the window, a lady asks my friend "Are you killing _MY_ deer"? My friend replies "If you'd keep your deer out of _OUR_ apples, they wouldn't be getting hurt".

Lady drives off in a huff.

I thought "Here we go. Might as well wait for the sheriff to get here".

My friend asks "Now what? Do you want to clean it in the barn or do you take it somewhere"?

I said "I'll take it home. I better git while the gettin is good."

"What? Oh, her? Aw, don't worry about her. That's my sister. She'll be over for dinner tonight. My mom will set her straight about "her" deer and the damage they're doing"...

I spoke to the lady several times over the fence, She wasn't against hunting as much as she enjoyed tormenting her brother at every opportunity...


----------



## Southernsaug

All these stories about good neighbors is good news about the decency of people and I'm glad some are sharing them. For the most part there are still a lot of good people out there that all look out for one another. The jerks that the OP started this thread over are actually the minority. So I wonder if we all don't over-react a little.

I live in a rural area where farming and timber is the primary industry. I have access to a lot of land as my family homesteaded here in 1848 and still controls a lot of land. I grew up farming and know every farmer in many miles. I can honestly tell you this scenario would not be a problem on any of that land. I know of one property and perhaps another that this same scenario would play out the same as the OP's did. One property was purchased by someone from an Ohio City that made himself rich in the construction business and his first act was post every inch and put the locals on notice he was ready to declare war on you if you got on his land. I know of two instance where deer ran onto this property and died (one in sight of the fence) and when asked he said, "hell no". The deer was coyote food. The other property was leased by a guy from Tennessee. 

We have had deer run onto our property twice this year, each time the shooter called and asked and we said go get it. I even went and helped track one. I have told both guys they don't need to ask, but they still do. I know everyone gets their panties all bunched up at times and feel strongly about their positions, but for the most part people are still good. I believe you reap what you sow, if you respect people they will respect you. There will always be the exceptional jerk, and there's not much you can do about them, but ignore them as much as possible. Let them live in their own misery. Sometimes you find yourself knocking on a door when you are a complete stranger and people will be reserved about letting a complete stranger on their land. These situations need some diplomacy and courtesy, but if you make the right approach you'll usually get access. This is when an offer to involve the Game warden might help.


----------



## Lewis

I'm a landowner and I'm fortunate to have good neighbors. We keep an eye out during the hunting seasons for trespassers and strange vehicles. Several of us hunt and before we wander onto another property to recover a deer we give a courtesy phone call. Some land owners have become hardened and fed up by those trespassing and hunting without permission. I can see in some instances why they would not allow someone to recover a deer. I once ran 2 poachers off my property who were posted 100 yards apart at the base of big trees, carrying scoped shotguns with short deer barrels in early January. When confronted, they claimed they were rabbit hunting.


----------



## Fishstix

Southernsaug said:


> All these stories about good neighbors is good news about the decency of people and I'm glad some are sharing them. For the most part there are still a lot of good people out there that all look out for one another. The jerks that the OP started this thread over are actually the minority. So I wonder if we all don't over-react a little..


100% agree, and that is what is unfortunate about OP's situation. He happened to come upon one of the minority. Heck, my buddy and I were hunting public up in Coshocton this fall. He shot a deer that ran on to private. We both went up to the owners house, introduced ourselves, apologized for disturbing her and asked if we could track the deer onto her property. This little old lady granted us permission and said I hope you boys are able to recover the deer. Your approach is everything in these situations. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## c. j. stone

Southernsaug said:


> You are wrong about that I own land and my family owns a total of 1200 acres of farm and forest and I say go get the deer. I am not condoning anything except recovery of the deer carcass, nothing else. Do it as quick as possible and don't go back. I have caught people on my land tracking wounded deer and first thing I ask is show me the blood trail. If they can do that I say go ahead, but it's only for recovery of the deer, no hunting or coming back. If they come ask, I often will go along and even haul their deer out with the tractor. There's enough bitterness in this world already, why create more. Sure I understand controlling the hunting on your land, and I quickly escort trespassers off or even press charges. I do not hunt other's land without permission, but in cases where I know the landowner is a jerk and all you want is to not waste an animal, I agree it's better to go get it. I also agree if you get caught don't whine about getting a ticket, you broke the law. So, I ask you this: do you ever speed or break traffic laws? ....same grade misdemeanor, why is one ok and the other make you a hardened criminal. Actually, I say there's more moral ground on recovering the deer.


As a farm owner, you might be the exception. I live between two farms, owned by the same family. I have ten acres wooded and grass, they have maybe ten acres total of woods behind bare fields. They tell their hunters to shoot every deer you see! since you well know, many farmers allow hunting because of crop predation. I had to post my land because I constantly had the hunters in my woods w/no permission thereby exposing me to bodily damage claims. And not one of them had written permission to hunt the farms.


----------



## c. j. stone

Most farmers thnk deer are taking "money out of their pockets" by eating huge quantities of their crops and encourage any ty_pe of hunting them._


----------



## the weav

A lot of farmers are poor stewards of the land


----------



## Southernsaug

c. j. stone said:


> Most farmers thnk deer are taking "money out of their pockets" by eating huge quantities of their crops and encourage any ty_pe of hunting them._


I laughed at this, because I have heard it all my life and my dad was one of the worse. If a deer eats one kernel it's total crop failure, LOL. My family doesn't grain farm anymore and the home farm is in CRP, but if I did I wouldn't buy into the damage thing. I have seen some instances where it was really bad, but not as bad as most farmers claim. Their combine probably drops more than the deer eat. I know I'll probably get some rebuttals, but that's how I see it.


----------



## TheKing

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Shot a really really nice buck on land I have permission to hunt on, it ran onto someone else's property. Called landowner this morning and he won't let me go look for it. My hands are pretty much tied at this point I assume?


Damn. What a shame on him. He's probably doing something illegal.


----------



## DHower08

Southernsaug said:


> I laughed at this, because I have heard it all my life and my dad was one of the worse. If a deer eats one kernel it's total crop failure, LOL. My family doesn't grain farm anymore and the home farm is in CRP, but if I did I wouldn't buy into the damage thing. I have seen some instances where it was really bad, but not as bad as most farmers claim. Their combine probably drops more than the deer eat. I know I'll probably get some rebuttals, but that's how I see it.


I'd put money on it that even a decent population of ***** does more damage per acre of corn than deer do


----------



## jmyers8

DHower08 said:


> I'd put money on it that even a decent population of ***** does more damage per acre of corn than deer do


No doubt ***** will flatten a corn field in a hurry. I have several spots that are leased by deer hunters where I can still **** hunt. The farmer tells me if they give me any problem tell them there gonna loose there deer lease cause the ***** destroy acres at a time

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

DHower08 said:


> I'd put money on it that even a decent population of ***** does more damage per acre of corn than deer do


Thats where I was headed in my last post then my computer froze up! **** populations are at epic proportions because the Antis "killed" the fur trade! If a farmer knows He's loosing crops to animals, it's due to racoons! Deer can't digest whole kernel corn very well and actually eat only small amounts. We often put corn and sunflower seed back in our woods for the animals and birds. "Locust swarms" of ***** show up before we're out of sight! After the crops(corn and beans) start to show up, we don't see them til sometime after combining and field discing and onslought of hard weather!


----------



## Snookhunter52

c. j. stone said:


> Thats where I was headed in my last post then my computer froze up! **** populations are at epic proportions because the Antis "killed" the fur trade! If a farmer knows He's loosing crops to animals, it's due to racoons! Deer can't digest whole kernel corn very well and actually eat only small amounts. We often put corn and sunflower seed back in our woods for the animals and birds. "Locust swarms" of ***** show up before we're out of sight! After the crops(corn and beans) start to show up, we don't see them til sometime after combining and field discing and onslought of hard weather!


Yes back in 2008 to 2012 I got a lot of deer hunting permission from farmers when I told them I hunt raccoons. That was when it was I could make enough selling them to pay for .22 rounds. Now you couldn't pay a fur buyer to take your raccoon skins. I heard that covid has hit the ranch mink pretty hard. If you can get enough of those farms out fur might pick up again. It's funny how the activists were all about saving the fur bearers from such a horrible fate but then they cry to exterminators to get a raccoon out of their attic and the result for the raccoon is the same except he gets gassed instead of a bullet.


----------



## Southernsaug

snookhunter, I feel your pain when the fur market went bust it cost me a good bit of income. I ran a pretty good trap line and I graded fur auctions for over 10 years. I made a commission off everything sold, lost a pretty good sum of money.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes one of the fur buyers I used to sell to quit his fulltime job as an accountant and he made his money stretching, tanning and selling fur. I was also very good at hunting raccoons. I'm pretty sure a similar thing happened to him. I cannot say that my father or I have lost as much as you but there was a time where I was going to take my future children out raccoon hunting and teach them how to spot and skin raccoons. Unfortunately I doubt that will ever happen because the motivation for kids to get involved is no longer there. It's good hard work and its tough to justify it when there's little return. When I was in junior high and high school my dad used give the money we made from hunting as long as we didn't have extra bills to pay.


----------



## Bullet Bob

Listen laws are often made by government politicians who know or careless about what’s right, as we are witnessing now. Some laws should not be on the books and it’s time to eliminate some of the most asinine laws ever put on paper. If you don’t stand up for what’s right you will fall for anything.


----------



## Muddy

So a private land owner shouldn’t be able to control who trespasses on their property?


----------



## One guy and a boat

fastwater said:


> If I chose to go after the deer, I doubt I would carry a long gun with me. If he gets caught by the owner and ends up in court, which sounds like the property owner would follow up and try to make sure all charges that could be filed are, there's a difference in just a simple trespassing charge than hunting without permission(which if he has a long gun in position, he will surely be charged with) with additional trespassing charge.


Good point Stacy and solid advice. I feel for the OP. Tough spot to be in and hope I'm never faced with it. Really don't like either option.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Bullet Bob said:


> Listen laws are often made by government politicians who know or careless about what’s right, as we are witnessing now. Some laws should not be on the books and it’s time to eliminate some of the most asinine laws ever put on paper. If you don’t stand up for what’s right you will fall for anything.


Yep, you can’t walk the talk comrade. Two faced comes to mind.


----------

